# Completely expose your life to Comcast - Xfinity Home Security



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Gee, millions of Americans soon can pay Comcast to:

monitor when they're home, 
watch what they are doing through a few cameras streaming video,
turn their lights on and off,
monitoring their internet activity,
record what they're watching on TV,
keep track of who they talk to on their land line phone,
store what temperature they keep their thermostat set,
and...?
What???

I'm perusing my "media biz" email today when in one of them I came across this:


> Comcast is taking its $39.95/month home-security service, now available in Houston, to six new markets including parts of Philadelphia, Portland, OR, Jacksonville, FL, Sarasota/Naples, FL, Chattanooga, TN, and Nashville, TN.


Hmmmm. So when did I miss this development within the Comcast Xfinity offering?

​
Apparently Comcast - your friendly cable company, TV station and cable channel owner, telephone service and ISP - will provide you with 24/7 monitoring of your home through the typical alarm sensors plus streaming live video, control of your heating/cooling system and lights through a web portal and smart phone app, as well as custom text and e-mail alerts when "events" occur. In fact, they even offer this:


> Monitor elderly parents [or your kids and spouse] by using "Anyone Home" mode to receive notifications when no activity is detected.


I know I'm paranoid, but....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'd like the 'spouse' control feature


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds like a "Wal Mart" operation...everything under one umbrella. I dont see why I would be paranoid. First, I would never allow cameras in my home to be monitored by anyone, but I see no reason why outside front and back door camera monitoring, plus alarm services would be a bad idea.

My problem would be worrying that they would screw that billing up like they do everything else.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It doesn't sound like Comcast will have access to what's on the cameras inside the home. It talks about the user having access to that video for monitoring. Most alarm companies, even when there is video in place, base their monitoring on sensors.

- Merg


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

the sensors need to be cleaned-then they need to be placed near steam :blush:


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

WestDC said:


> the sensors need to be cleaned-then they need to be placed near steam :blush:


:icon_lol:


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'd be OK with it as long as access is strictly controlled. There have been similar home monitoring and control services out there for years, including X-10.

I'm not sure I'd trust ComCast though.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

If Comcast security is as slow as the HD DVR in the house we rented last year on vacation the thieves would be long gone before the alarm sounds.


----------

